

Ask HN: Apartment in SF w/o a Job - Azuldolphin

My cofounder and I (YC W11 rejects) are moving to San Francisco in January to work full time on our start-up. We're leaving our jobs with enough savings to reasonably get by for a year.<p>Does anyone hav advice regarding finding an apartment without an income? Will having enough cash reserves to pay for 6 months up front be enough? Or will we have to find a guarantor? Or ... would it make sense to show our most recent pay stubs implying that we still have jobs, comfortable in the knowledge that we can afford to pay anyway?<p>I'm assuming this must be a pretty common situation in silicon valley, so there are probably precedents set...
======
jeffmould
I have been in a similar situation before. I offered to pay 3 months rent
ahead, along with the security deposit. The landlord countered back and we
agreed to sign a six month lease with the entire six months paid in advance.
Once I made it through the first six months he was agreeable to let me extend
for one year. But by this time I had a job so there was little to worry about.
In talking with him though he would have let me extend either way since I had
been up front with him and showed I was capable of making payments. I also had
a good rental history and good credit so that helped significantly I believe.
I have had friends though that had to get a cosigner (parent) to sign along
with them.

Just be upfront with the landlord and explain the situation clearly. In my
case I went in showing bank statements and my ability to pay for a year
upfront if needed. It definitely helped his comfort level. One thing I also
found is you will have an easier time with an individual landlord rather than
some corporate management company.

------
lian
You can find places in SF with short leases if you look hard enough, ranging
from even 1-3 months. When moving into such a situation about a month ago, all
it took was having my credit report, lease agreement and a verbal pledge that
I would have no trouble paying the rent for at least the term of the lease. I
agree that you should seek out an individual landlord, be up front, and have
sufficient documentation to prove your commitment.

